# Quads and Hamstrings on Different Days



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

I've toyed with the idea of training quads and hamstrings on different days and now I'm gonna try it.

Does anyone else train legs this way and like it?

Also, I'm having a bit of trouble deciding what to do on quad day.

I figured I'd start with squats (I know that any compound leg movement will also hit hamstrings...but ohwell)  leg extensions to really isolate...and then 1 more exercise but not sure what?

Leg Press?  Lunges (but I think lunges are more hamsting/butt than quad)?  Hacks?  (I hate the idea of squats AND hacks on the same workout, I'd rather alternate between them)

Can anyone help with 3 good quad exercises?  Thanks


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> Can anyone help with 3 good quad exercises?  Thanks



squats, front squats, leg press, leg extensions, sissy squats.

I've often split quads and hams with good results.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

oh yeah....sissy squats.  i forgot about those!  haven't done them in years.  i always did them at the end, and i'm not sure if i even used weight?  maybe i held a plate to my chest but it was a tiny one!  is that ok?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

I do legs on seperate days. I did quads/calves today
bb squats
leg press
rev hack squat
leg extensions
2 calf exercises

then in a few days Ill do hams/calves
SL deads
lying ham curls
seated ham curls
2 calf exercises


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

yep.  that's what i plan to do.  i've been slacking so i think i'm going to start with 3 quad exercises.  

silly question that i've never been able to figure out...any idea what the heck i'm doing wrong if i feel lying leg curls more in my calves than in my hamstrings?  i know that sounds dumb but it happens to me...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

not dumb at all. try adjusting the leg pad when your curling. it may be too far down or too close. play with it some and see how that feels. and make sure that your lying FLAT, like hips flat on the bench!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 23, 2004)

Point your toes forward when doing the ham curls.  You will surely isolate them.  Alot of the time I will point them during the negative part of the movement.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 24, 2004)

Was just browsing, and noticed this thread.  I like the idea of splitting up quads and calves.  In fact, i think im gonna steal almost all of Jen's leg routine. 

Thanks.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 24, 2004)

yep.    i LOVED it!  my quads were wrecked when i left the gym.  i can't imagine having done that to them and then trying to do as much for hamstrings with the same level of intensity.

may not be for everyone but i've got to improve my legs and i think this might just do it.

by the way....OW


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

glad you liked girl!! I absolutly love splitting it that way!!

Monolith, you should def try seperating leg day like that!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

I split up quads and hams as well.

Couple good ham excercises.  

1 Legged Ham Press - Foot high on the press to where your toes are hanging off, push with heel.  

Harrop Curls:   OUCH!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

explain those harrop curls more?!?!?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks Jodi!  i know i'm gonna start with sldl and do a version of a curl but i like the leg press option.  would you want about half your foot off the platform and half on?

i also found that leg curls with a db instead of a machine work great but it can be pretty akward (at least for me but maybe i'm a klutz  )


----------



## Monolith (Feb 24, 2004)

that one-legged ham press... thats done on the regular leg press?  im having a hard time seeing how it would work the hams


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> explain those harrop curls more?!?!?


AKA Manual Hamstring Curls - They BURN!!!!!

Scroll down to the bottom part of the page.

http://www.stumptuous.com/badham.html


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> would you want about half your foot off the platform and half on?



Yes   At least as high as you can so to force using the ham and not the quad.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> that one-legged ham press... thats done on the regular leg press?  im having a hard time seeing how it would work the hams


Yes, its done on a regular press.  They are wonderful   Try them.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes, its done on a regular press.  They are wonderful   Try them.



nice... i will.


----------



## Paynne (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by atherjen
> explain those harrop curls more?!?!?
> 
> AKA Manual Hamstring Curls - They BURN!!!!!



I've always wanted to try those but my gym doesn't have that piece of eq.  They only have a similar one where you are up at a 45 deg angle.  Any ideas on another way of doing them?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Paynne *_
> I've always wanted to try those but my gym doesn't have that piece of eq.  They only have a similar one where you are up at a 45 deg angle.  Any ideas on another way of doing them?



Did you read the link Jodi posted?  You can do them on a lat tower... or any other piece of equipment that can hold your legs.


----------

